# Fuel Pump?



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok my 65 started starving for fuel about 3 weeks ago and has gotten to a point where it runs when its cold but now does not even get to operating temp and dies after just a few minutes of running good. At first I was thinking it was vapor lock cause it would run for a good bit until I shut off or idling in traffic would die and would not start until it cooled down. I have installed a new sending unit in fuel tank that has a 1/4 in. vapor return line which I have installed along with a fuel filter that has the vapor return nipple thinking this would remedy vapor lock but like I said it is getting worse about starving for fuel. I also have checked float and needle valve and seems ok not sticking and float is correct measurement. Could this be a bad fuel pump that is progressively getting weaker. Any thoughts?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hotsticker1 said:


> Ok my 65 started starving for fuel about 3 weeks ago and has gotten to a point where it runs when its cold but now does not even get to operating temp and dies after just a few minutes of running good. At first I was thinking it was vapor lock cause it would run for a good bit until I shut off or idling in traffic would die and would not start until it cooled down. I have installed a new sending unit in fuel tank that has a 1/4 in. vapor return line which I have installed along with a fuel filter that has the vapor return nipple thinking this would remedy vapor lock but like I said it is getting worse about starving for fuel. I also have checked float and needle valve and seems ok not sticking and float is correct measurement. Could this be a bad fuel pump that is progressively getting weaker. Any thoughts?


For what it is worth and the cost, I'd install a new pump. You may have a pin hole or ruptured diaphragm. Make sure all rubber lines have been replaced with ethanol friendly lines as the old rubber stuff can deteriorate or split sucking air or spewing gas. I believe the replacement fuel pumps now come with the diaphragm that is ethanol friendly as well, but you want to make sure so it does not deteriorate on you as well.


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Done a pressure test on the fuel pump and as I first suspected was showing only 0-1psi. Put a new one on and changed out rubber lines and she runs fine now.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hotsticker1 said:


> Done a pressure test on the fuel pump and as I first suspected was showing only 0-1psi. Put a new one on and changed out rubber lines and she runs fine now.


Perfect. Yep, something like that goes over time and simple and inexpensive enough to change out in an effort to diagnose what it is OR what it isn't. Now in the future if you own the car long enough, you will know right away what it is and what to do. :thumbsup:


----------

